# What got you into breeding mice?



## xrawrx (Nov 17, 2011)

I've recently been told that breeders in the fancy mouse community are reluctant to sell to those who aren't themselves breeders for various reasons (I was wondering why I was having trouble locating a breeder). I was wondering how then, if this is the case, many of the people on this board came to start breeding mice. Surely, some husbandry of the animals would also be necessary to spark an interest in breeding them (yes, genetics are interesting, and mice have a very quick gestation cycle and don't necessarily need as much space as rats, but there must be other factors!).

Personally, I don't like the notion of rodent farms, so have always rehomed animals in the past or obtained them through a breeder. I could understand why a breeder might pick up a strange mutation from a pet shop, but mice aren't often stocked these days anyway. Basically, I am wondering how it is people are meant to "get into" fancy mice in the first place if breeders are so reluctant to sell. It strikes me that culling is perhaps more common practice amongst breeders of fancy mice as well, so perhaps there aren't as many 'surplus' litter mates?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I got started the same as most people in the NMC; I wanted to start breeding and exhibiting mice so I talked to breeders, went to shows and showed an interest. I found NMC breeders to be extremely generous with their stock and any advice I needed. The thing is though, that NMC breeders are all about the club. Their mice go to other NMC breeders because this helps the club.

I don't sell pets any more because I've been messed about too much. There just aren't enough genuine people wanting mice. I cull litters to what I need, so I rarely have spare mice anyway. If people contact me wanting mice I breed them to order, and it's amazing how many people you never hear from again once you've said "yes, you can have a trio, but it'll be nine weeks before they're ready" :roll:


----------



## xrawrx (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, I can imagine the frustrating nature of time wasters. It just seems that people take on mice as an entire project rather than as individual animals, which is interesting. I'm waiting on a couple of mice in either December or January, the vivarium sitting empty is going to be a terribly frustrating thing though!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i got started through work, im an animal tech at a college and 30 mice came in all mixed, so after taking out the males the babies soon started coming. Rehomed a load of the mice and kept back two groups, one female group and one male group. Eventualy they started getting older so we needed younger mice for student to man handle so some new younger females came in and i bred them, then i brougt my own mice and carryed on from there. Now on my 5 generation, joined the NMC found some loverly mice and going to be getting into showing.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I am the genetics person I assume you are referencing. I grew up on a farm, so if that's what you're looking for for past animal husbandry, there ya go. I would have continued with chickens, but after being unable to take them with me, the home flock has all but died out. Like I've said elsewhere, I like the small space necessary for mice and how I can have a half dozen cages right here in my room where I can see them whenever I choose. Their small lifespan means that I only have about a two year commitment to any that become pets, because sometimes you just can't avoid getting attached.


----------

